# Yeah another



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for looking(im just playing around with different settings so forgive me)ak.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Definitely a beauty!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> Definitely a beauty!


Thanks guy.It's the first pic that acually shows his color


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking green severum


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice Pics


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

These are under estimated fish in my opinion.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah he is a kewl fish.Does nothing more than cruz the tank.Really a kewl fish with all the kewl color.Thanks for the words guys!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

Great lookin fish AKS


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Great lookin fish AKS


Thanks Danny.One of the nicest I have seen in awhile


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

10 inches! That fish looks great!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

VENOM said:


> 10 inches! That fish looks great!


Thanks for the kind words there guy!!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that's a big severum, i thinlk they get 8-10 inches, your has awesome color


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

if that was 10 inches what was behind it in the first pic a pacu? or something


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Hes got an awsome dempsey, awsome bala, an awsome convict, and an awsome sev!


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Again as always AKSkirmish nice pic great fish. Hope my sevrrums end up looking that good.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> Again as always AKSkirmish nice pic great fish. Hope my sevrrums end up looking that good.


Thanks guy.Alittle time and the right foods go along way in this hobby(if your going to do it might as well do it right)


----------

